# Already have a car in Mexico, can I legalize a different car?



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a car here in Mexico attached to my FM3. I would like to legalize a different car and put it under my Mexican wife's name. Can I do this without taking my other car across the border first?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I doubt it. Besides, it would probably be more economical to buy one in Mexico. Importation, broker fees, etc. all add up quickly.


----------

